# Slightly concerned about the health of my fish



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

So one of my fish recently spit her fry and I have been monitoring all of my fish since I took out 3 trouble makers a few days ago. I am kind of concerned about the health of them though. My yellow lab has some gray on his face which I think is from the 3 trouble makers. I also noticed a little bit of red around the base of his side fins. The hybrid I have which just spit her fry has also been behaving strangely since doing so. She has been hovering around the top of the tank. I did notice some white stringy feces a few days ago before taking back the 3. I chalked it up as stress from all the aggression, and it has started to go away since I took out the 3. They are eating alright, they get hungry and come up to the top of the tank but don't exactly finish everything.

Pictures will have to wait as photobucket is not cooperating right now


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish have been in their current tank-
Full stock list-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Tank is a standard 55 gallon
Temp: 78
Amonia: unknown but will be getting a test kit tomorrow after work
Food: Hikari Cichlid Staple. Recently switched from Cichlid Gold because I felt it had to much protein. They are fed twice a day. Morning and night.
The fish have been in there for a little over a year, since the tank was set up. I recently added 2 and had a lot of aggression issues so I returned the 2 and my Kenyi.
Stock list: Yellow lab, Female hybrid( blue with dark blue bars, similar shape as cobalt zebra), M. esthera (albino), Cobalt Zebra, M. zebra hybrid (I think), and a greshakei.
Water change is 25% and once a week, though I had a rise in nitrates so I have done a 50% and 2 25% the past week, continuing to do 25% until its back to normal.
All I use for water additives is a conditioner which is probably unnecessary as I have a private well. Any other info I can provide I will.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The redness on the one fish around the fins sounds like possible ammonia burn, but we won't know until you get the test kit.

The stock list is explosive, at best. Too many zebra types will always make for a high stress tank, and lots of cross breeding. Were you trying to set up an all male tank?

It isn't uncommon for a female to be weakened after releasing fry, especially if she was left in the main tank throughout the holding period. And, if you are heavy on males, the harrassment to breed has probably been continuous. Ideally, removing holding females makes things a little easier on them, but I understand leaving her in the tank because the fry weren't pure. Is she eating? It's also possible that she is still holding a few in her mouth.

I think your main problem here is aggression related due to bad stock choices. If you are shooting for all male, it's important to remove females as soon as you identify them. If you are interested in breeding, the stock list still needs to be cleaned up a bit, getting rid of all but one zebra type, and expanding on your groups of each species. (Yellow labs and red zebras will crossbreed, as well.)

Even if you aren't worried about the hybrids, your stock list points to a high stress tank. Stressed tanks are sick tanks, with one problem after another. It can really destroy your enjoyment of the hobby quickly.

I would suggest checking that ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates immediately, and posting the results here. If your water is okay, all signs would point to aggression issues, which will lead to restocking the tank.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Amonia is between 1 and 3, having trouble reading the test strip
Nitrite is at 1 and Nitrate is somehow at 160, despite daily water changes this past week.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Darcrath said:


> Amonia is between 1 and 3, having trouble reading the test strip


Spring for the API Master test kit. The strips are not reliable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And...immediate large water change because any ammonia or nitrate of 1 or more is dangerous.

I would change 50% just to be sure the ammonia and nitrite go to 0.5 and the nitrate goes to 80.

If your new readings are not cut in half...I would do another 50% water change tonight.

Either way measure again in the morning and see where you are. You want the ammonia and nitrite under 0.5 and the nitrate under 40ppm. Each day get the nitrate lower until you are under 10ppm after a water change.

Good luck!


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you, I will begin this and let you know how things go


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Levels have fallen down to 20 and I believe Amonia is at 0? These strips are a pain. But I noticed 2 of my fish sitting down in the corners for the past day, and I did see a couple white specs on there tail fins. They are not eating much but they are eating.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

My levels are back into the safe area, last night the hybrid fish that spit her fry passed and it looked like it was due to aggression, though she was not badly beaten up at all. I am noticing white spots on my yellow lab. I am beginning to think Ich possibly? I will be picking up some Ich medication today I think. Any advice would be welcome


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd grab a test tube test kit while I was there...we are operating in the dark.

What about the idea of changing the stock?


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

I will be changing the stock, first though I want to get these guys back in healthy condition so I can find them good homes. What do you mean operating in the dark?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

We need to confirm that your readings are right...The strips are not accurate.

You want to be very careful adding meds to a tank that is already in trouble.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh I see, I could not find the test tube kit but I will check a different pet store that I am sure will have it tomorrow on my way home from work. If they do have Ich though, I picked up some coppersafe. I have not dosed the tank yet. All I did was add a bit of aquarium salts. Say my readings are all clean now though, would it be wise to add the coppersafe?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

What's the latest on the state of your tank.. are the fish still alive?

Like others have said before, you needed to get control of your water parameters.. before you start treating.

Not sure about the aggression issue.. but I'd say the toxic water is the cause of your fishes problems.. what you described (white spots) could also be fin or body-rot.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

I got the parameters under control, and I treated with coppersafe after a few days of things only getting worse. I lost a few of them but the remaining are improving and eating. They even started digging again so from what I can tell they are doing better.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Good that you were able to get to those ones in time.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I just wish I would have done more research before beginning my tank in the first place. Oh well, live and learn. I intend on doing much more the second time around.


----------

